# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  Can you get a woman pregnant if you're on steroids?

## Toenail Juice Z

First to make it clear, I don't wanna have a baby with my wife until a couple more years (I'm only 24, she's 27).

Well to make a long story short, last night I "accidentally" came in her!

However, I heard this rumour going around that if you are on steroids you can't conceive. Is this rumour true. I'm on dbol , enanthate , and deca . 

Please tell me it's true  :Smilie:

----------


## arthurb999

I think juice lowers your sperm count; therefore, it *lowers* the chances of knocking her up. I think.

----------


## Toenail Juice Z

> _Originally posted by arthurb999_ 
> *I think juice lowers your sperm count; therefore, it lowers the chances of knocking her up. I think.*


PHEW!! That's good to hear.

----------


## EXCESS

If steroids were an effective form of birth control I'd never stop taking them. I agree that steroids lower sperm count, but I wouldn't exhale just yet - at least until she knows for sure.

----------


## TNT

First, the good news - if you get someone pregnant (or, if female, you become pregnant) while you're on AS, then your baby is guaranteed to be ripped.  :Big Grin:  

On a serious note, the answer is no - there is no truth to such a rumor. Steroids are not a birth control method and, barring a case of Deca dick, they will not prevent prgnancy.
________________

SERIOUS DISCLAIMER FOR FEMALE READERS: The first paragraph is _completely_ a joke. If you are pregnant, or there is a possbility that you could become pregnant, you should _never_ use AS. Seriously - it could cause problems with fetal development, not the least of which is the birth of a baby daughter who can sing bass. (Alright, another joke, but the consequences _are_ serious. If you're pregnant, don't use AS.)

----------


## EXCESS

> _Originally posted by Toenail Juice Z_ 
> *PHEW!! That's good to hear.*


Whats good? The fact that your sperm sink instead of swim? Thats no good! Maybe a little birth control school will help.

----------


## The original jason

according to alot of surveys test was proved to be 99.2% effective as birth control which is more relaible than condoms or female birth control. Thats what it says in the test enanth profile

Jason

----------


## Toenail Juice Z

> _Originally posted by EXCESS_ 
> *
> 
> Whats good? The fact that your sperm sink instead of swim? Thats no good! Maybe a little birth control school will help.*


The whole point is I don't want them to swim  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## PaPaPumP

> _Originally posted by Toenail Juice Z_ 
> *
> 
> The whole point is I don't want them to swim *


Then pull that mofo out and stop em in their tracks.

----------


## EXCESS

> _Originally posted by Toenail Juice Z_ 
> *
> 
> The whole point is I don't want them to swim *


And my point is that AS shouldn't be used as a method of controlled impotence. There are other methods of birth control (that are proven to work) that you should rely on. Has she ever tried the pill? Its effectiveness is more consistant than hoping that your sperm count will drop.

----------


## elprimo750

I've heard of deca dick. Actually, I've been through it and it sucks. But will testonon have the same effects. I just got laid a few hours ago and had no problems.  :Afro:  I'm on my second dose of testonon 250.

----------


## pureanger

I am having my third kid two of them were concieved while I was on steriods . So its really not that effective :Don't know:

----------


## REM

my wife got pregnant i was juicing good.
i,m 35 she,s 18 my first boy :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Mr. Nobody

> _Originally posted by pureanger_ 
> *I am having my third kid two of them were concieved while I was on steriods . So its really not that effective*


I second that. My first "accidental" child happened with me being on a shitload of dbol and test. My second one was conceived clean, they are both extremely smart, beautiful and talented children, just like their Daddy :Big Grin:

----------


## atwa

yes.she can get pregant.........the juice just lowers the chances.  :EEK!:

----------


## ptbyjason

> _Originally posted by REM_ 
> *i,m 35 she,s 18 my first boy  *




You need to let everyone know how you did this. I will buy the first copy of the book you publish. You the man.

----------


## pureanger

I thought I was bad I am 31 and my wife is 19

----------


## ptbyjason

> _Originally posted by pureanger_ 
> *I thought I was bad I am 31 and my wife is 19*


PA that's impressive too. I was 24 dating a 19 year old and I felt bad about that. She couldn't get into any of the clubs, so that kind of bothered me. Maybe you should co-author.  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## pureanger

Ill post a picture of her as soon as I figure out how to. 24 and 19 is not bad a t all I left the club scene after my first kid 9 years ago. Sometimes I miss it because cant take my wife out to a bar.

----------


## FRANK WHITE

Toenail Juice, Check out the Test Enanthate profile in the AS section. Like Jason said, they performed a study where they injected a certain amount of men with a testosterone shot once a week for one year. It didn't say how much. Acording to their results this was a more effective form of birth control than either condoms or the pill. Also, when the shots were discontinued everything returned to normal. Obviously, we need some more specifics on this study before jumping on the bandwagon. I personally have been taking a shot of test enth(400Mg) per week for about 10 weeks and haven't had any problems with the jewels. Don't know if my sperm count is down but I figure it is. Best of luck.

----------


## REM

i don,t feel bad bc i don,t look 35 i look much younger than 35, my babyface and thin body help me not to look old. my wify looks older than 18, specially after the labor oh boy she gained too many lbs, she is a little shunky and she is not black but is real dark, so looks older than 18. we are comfortable, she knew i was 35 and 
that i wanted to do roids, so i made her my gear supplier, bad mother f...r right..  :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## superbeast

There is no guarantee. If the dosages you are taking are high enough, then your own production will be lessened or even shut down. When this happens, your sperm production is reduced or stopped. In the studies, they were quoting above, they found the dosage that did this and administered it over a good length of time.

In other words, it probably depends on how long you've been on and how much you are taking.

----------


## jersey juice

Just to throw in my 2cents, I know a few bro's who have conceived while on juice. It is not 100% effective although they do give men in China test shots as birth control. Bottom line is if she's late you'll know why...but that kid will be benching 315 at 13 years old LOL!! :LOL:

----------


## REM

my boy is 8 months old, but looks older 
he's huge, big chest, very thick legs, i think
roids had something to do with the way he's growing, is personal opinion. :Don't know:

----------


## pureanger

:EEK!:

----------


## foreverblast1

> _Originally posted by REM_ 
> *my wife got pregnant i was juicing good.
> i,m 35 she,s 18 my first boy  *



yeah and what was the point of telling us your age as well as hers?  :Big Grin:

----------


## REM

the same point that TOENAILJUICE2 had when he 
detailed his story, about his wife getting pregnant, conprendeeeeeee!! :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tounge:

----------


## gearedup

Allright not many people seem top know about this so I will try to explain again! Steroids are an effective form of birth control! Yes thats right they are! What is effective and how come some people have had kids while taking them you ask? Well it is an effective form of birth control but not perfect, just like any other form of birth control! With a condom, the pill or a diaphram a girl can still get pregnant! 

I along with a couple people I know have gotten fertility tests when on and my sperm count was so low the doctor said if I got a girl pregnant he would want to do tests on me to see how it was possible, basically saying the chances were 5% or less! I will look for the results and if I can find them I will scan them!

He also said it could probably take up to 6-8 weeks for the juice to kick in and it actually be an effective birth control much like if a girl was to start taking a pill!

Do a search on the net also for male hormone contraceptive or male contraceptive where it even shows it to be as or close to as effective as the birth control pill for women! There are even some articles where a company is going to be putting it on the market as a legit contraceptive!

The reason companies haven't jumped all over marketing this is because any guy will have sex with a girl usually not caring at the moment about birth control, but how is a girl to know that a guy is actually taking it and she won't get pregnant! It said that when they do begin to market this they will target it at couples that are in a long term relationship

Do some research on it guys I think you will find it interesting and remember for something to be effective it doesn't have to be 100%!

----------


## Toenail Juice Z

> _Originally posted by EXCESS_ 
> *
> 
> And my point is that AS shouldn't be used as a method of controlled impotence. There are other methods of birth control (that are proven to work) that you should rely on. Has she ever tried the pill? Its effectiveness is more consistant than hoping that your sperm count will drop.*


*You misunderstood my post. Next time please read more carefully*  

Anayway, mistakes happen all the time right?
Why do you think so many women are having abortions these days. 


*I did not state that I use steroids for birth control or as a method of impotence.* 

I simply wanted a bit of feedback about this rumour.  :Smilie:  

Take it easy.

----------

